# 4-5 cups of skim milk too much?



## ecwholic (Nov 4, 2007)

I've recently been making home made weight gainer, and usually by the end of the day, I end up drinking about 4-5 cups of milk a day. Is this too much milk in one day?


----------



## TCAP28 (Nov 4, 2007)

No, at least not for me.  I drink about that much in a day.


----------



## sensamilia (Nov 9, 2007)

no limit to milk.


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> no limit to milk.



I disagree. Lactose is sugar qnd you shouldn't be eating boat-loads of any type of sugar! Plus, lots of people are actually allergic to milk and don't even know it. Have you tried removing dairy from your diet for amonth or so? If not, maybe you should. You may be amazed at how much water and/or fat dairy causes you to store subcutaneously.

Moderation is the key for most things. If you think it could be too much, it probably is.

Try water and heavy cream instead of milk. Cream is sugar free so it won't spike your insulin (not ideal for after your workout, but perfect for all other times, especially before bed!).

Also, when you're cutting, try heavy cream in your coffee rather than skimmed milk. It sounds crazy that you'd be better off with 90cal of fat rather than 20cal of skimed milk but it's the carbs that'll getcha. Don't be afraid of fat.


----------



## ecwholic (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I don't want to go past 4 cups a day, and thats for a bulking period that I'm in right now


----------



## Big G (Nov 11, 2007)

4cups = 32oz. I think that's way too much.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't see the big deal.  you know how your progress is.  You don't like they way it is working lower the amount.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 11, 2007)

For the purpose of weight loss, a calorie is a calorie. Fat or carb.

Not all sugar is bad.

You may be (slightly) allergic to milk, as big mentioned. 

In short, it's an individual thing.


----------



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

Fair enough. Experiment anyway. Milk's one of those things. A lot of people are "slightly' allergic (at best).


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

4-5 cups? not much...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, that's too much.  Try 1 cup of skim milk per homemade gainer and add some yogurt and fruit to it instead of all the milk.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

Agreed.


----------

